# NGD '75 MIJ FujiGen Tele



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

For someone who didn't like tele's too much, I just picked up my second.
Made a trade for this with the drummer in our jam band.
He needed a coupla' stereo components and I can always use another guit.

75 Mann.
Still need to clean 'er up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn.

If you ever need to hide a guitar from the wife, you just let me know!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

I wouldn't quite say that she's fully_ supportive_, but,
she's happy that I'm getting rid of other stuff.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats!! 

I'm going to have to get used to seeing you play a Tele...LOL 

That guitar looks like it has hardly been played in the past ~40 years! Seriously!!
Are the "triangles" beside the volume and tone knobs just masking tape "position" indicators?
I didn't know that some of the early Teles had belly cuts. Very nice feature.
What is it like for weight and is the neck a "60's" profile?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

Tnx Dave.



greco said:


> Are the "triangles" beside the volume and tone knobs just masking tape "position" indicators?


It may be. I tried scrapping it off with my thumb nail with no success. Will inspect it closer in the morning.



greco said:


> I didn't know that some of the early Teles had belly cuts. Very nice feature.


Neither did I. And you know my belly. lol. Glad it's there.



greco said:


> What is it like for weight and is the neck a "60's" profile?


It has weight. I'll put 'er on the scale and let you know.
As to profile, I have no idea. Never did. A neck is a neck is a neck to me.
I adapt and conquer, regardless of what I'm playing.
It does look to be based on a 72 Custom, so, whatever that was.
Someday, I'll have to research that, along with radius, C, V, U shapes .. blah, blah, woof, woof.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I never really think about neck shape until I pick up a V profile guitar. One of my friends has an acoustic with one, I'm still in disbelief he bought it 10+ years later.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Those are sweet congratulations. Is it heavy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

greco said:


> What is it like for weight?





sambonee said:


> Is it heavy?


9lbs 9 oz on my wife's kitchen scale.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats! I took a long time to warm up to Tele's too. Love 'em now.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> 9lbs 9 oz on my wife's kitchen scale.


That's crazy heavy for a Tele. 

I too have an old Fujigen Tele. Mine has a ToM bridge and a knockoff Vibramute tailpiece


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> That's crazy heavy for a Tele.


You'd think that it's made of Oak. lol.



cboutilier said:


> I too have an old Fujigen Tele. Mine has a ToM bridge and a knockoff Vibramute tailpiece


I'd love to see a pic of that.
Don't worry about derailing this thread.


----------



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

I love custom style teles. I'm actually having one built by MJT guitars in missouri right now. 
Hoping it doesn't turn out to be 9lbs but I guess we'll find out 

curious to hear your thoughts on the pickups btw


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> You'd think that it's made of Oak. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 9.6 lbs ash Telecaster. I'm quite certain it had a lead core.

He's my oddball tele. I think it's a Lero. Too bad the arm is broke off the vibrato.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

carrionrogue said:


> curious to hear your thoughts on the pickups


I'd be curious too. lol.
I plugged it in. Only the neck pup makes sound.
And that's at ten. No sound from the bridge.
I hear cracklin' as I turn the knobs.
I'll open 'er up later today for inspection.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'd be curious too. lol.
> I plugged it in. Only the neck pup makes sound.
> And that's at ten. No sound from the bridge.
> I hear cracklin' as I turn the knobs.
> I'll open 'er up later today for inspection.


That is VERY frustrating! ...especially as it looks so new/well kept.
Please let us know what you find.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

I researched the codes stamped on the back of the Maxon pups. 
8-8-75. I don't know if that's the pup's manufacture date or the guitar?



greco said:


> That is VERY frustrating! ...especially as it looks so new/well kept.
> Please let us know what you find.


Connections look clean and nicely soldered.
The pots probably just need a good spray/cleaning (or maybe replacing?).
Otherwise, I don't know why this is not working.

Some guts shots.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome!

Did you check the input jack?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Did you check the input jack?


Yes..That lonesome, and often out of sight and mind, little jack can really cause problems that will to tick you off/keep you looking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

I'll check it again, however, there is sound (on one pup only, at ten), so, the jack would be ok?
I'll try pot cleaning first, then diagnose from there.
Worst case? Swap it all out for something tasty.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'll check it again, however, there is sound (on one pup only, at ten), so, the jack would be ok?
> I'll try pot cleaning first, then diagnose from there.
> Worst case? Swap it all out for something tasty.


Is the sound at ten from the one pickup at the sound level you would expect for "ten" ...or just a bit of sound coming through?
I'm assuming that davetcan is making the point that the jack could be making minimal/poor/intermittent contact.

Swapping out the pots might be the best solution in the end...especially if they don't read very well throughout their rotation on your meter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

greco said:


> Is the sound at ten from the one pickup at the sound level you would expect for "ten" ...or just a bit of sound coming through?


The pup has it's 'full' sound at ten. Eight and below, dead.
I am getting readings on the pups.
I'm thinking that pot swaps _may_ do the trick.
It's an inexpensive first step to take anyway.
And a reason to meet up for coffee, eh!?


----------



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Worst case? Swap it all out for something tasty.


Just a heads up...
axe and you shall receive in Brampton carries emerson components. If you end up getting new pickups you should check out porter pickups. They make a wide range humbucker in the fender oversized style or a normal humbucker size.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> The pup has it's 'full' sound at ten. Eight and below, dead.
> I am getting readings on the pups.
> I'm thinking that pot swaps _may_ do the trick.
> It's an inexpensive first step to take anyway.
> And a reason to meet up for coffee, eh!?


Did you test the pots (out of the circuit) with your meter?

Did you want to meet for a coffee to show me the guitar and celebrate? ...or did you want me to do the electronics? 
I was assuming that you were getting very comfortable with the electronics and soldering recently..Correct? (especially after our push-pull pot adventures...LOL)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> The pup has it's 'full' sound at ten. Eight and below, dead.
> I am getting readings on the pups.
> I'm thinking that pot swaps _may_ do the trick.
> It's an inexpensive first step to take anyway.
> And a reason to meet up for coffee, eh!?


Yep, that sounds like pots and rules out the jack.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

greco said:


> I was assuming that you were getting very comfortable with the electronics and soldering recently..Correct?


I still have those 500k pots that you gave me.
I'll do a trial n' error during the week.
And yes, I'll do it myself. 
You taught me well Masser'.









I'm not going to attempt this today on my day off.
Beers need to drunk, eh!? lol.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did I see you leaving The Beer Store this morning?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

greco said:


> Did I see you leaving The Beer Store this morning?


Not my car Dave.
I did tell you that my Bro-in-law drives this for a living?
I can get it delivered. lol.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd be betting on bad pots. And if they're that bad, they can probably never be completely cleaned up. And I bet the pickups - hell, the whole guitar - would enjoy an electrical swap of pots, switch and output jack. I bet the pups aren't bad, I'd leave them, at least to start with. 



davetcan said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Did you check the input jack?


I think you got your gozinta's and gozouta's backwards there, Dave.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I'd be betting on bad pots. And if they're that bad, they can probably never be completely cleaned up. And I bet the pickups - hell, the whole guitar - would enjoy an electrical swap of pots, switch and output jack. I bet the pups aren't bad, I'd leave them, at least to start with.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got your gozinta's and gozouta's backwards there, Dave.


LOL, I always consider myself plugging "into" my guitar  The amp is somewhere else in the room


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL

I get on a drummer friend of mine who calls me when he has PA issues. He'd tell me he plugged his speaker output into his mixer's input - and I'd suggest that he may cause sparks doing that. With what he does, I really try to enforce signal flow concepts rather than just memorizing the gozinta's and gozouta's. 

But I am also that anal retentive asshole who corrects people when they comment on cement sidewalks or buildings, so there's that..........


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> But I am also that anal retentive asshole who corrects people when they comment on cement sidewalks or buildings, so there's that..........


What, you mean you can't just make things out of a binding agent?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> I get on a drummer friend of mine who calls me when he has PA issues. He'd tell me he plugged his speaker output into his mixer's input - and I'd suggest that he may cause sparks doing that. With what he does, I really try to enforce signal flow concepts rather than just memorizing the gozinta's and gozouta's.
> 
> But I am also that anal retentive asshole who corrects people when they comment on cement sidewalks or buildings, so there's that..........


I'd comment on a cement building too, but not from inside it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2016)

I made an earlier mistake in the thread.
It's the bridge pup that works.
The neck is the problem.
I opened it up and measured the individuals coils.
The one on the right is shorted out.









I have two others that look like the coils will fit the unique baseplate.










All other electronics (pots, switch and jack) will be swapped out as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2016)

I swapped out the coils.
I used a tuning fork to test. It works.

Encountered another problem though.










I'll put the heat gun to it and press it straight.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Unless I missed it, no mention of what is important to my "weak puny little girly man hand" radius and fret size. I am assuming it is vintage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> Unless I missed it, no mention of what is important to my "weak puny little girly man hand" radius and fret size. I am assuming it is vintage.


If by 'vintage' (talking frets here), you mean next to nothing, then yes, vintage.
I'll get some pics of the neck up tomorrow.

I posted this earlier in the thread.

_As to profile, I have no idea. Never did. A neck is a neck is a neck to me.
I adapt and conquer, regardless of what I'm playing.
It does look to be based on a 72 Custom, so, whatever that was.
Someday, I'll have to research that, along with radius, C, V, U shapes .. blah, blah, woof, woof_


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

laristotle said:


> _As to profile, I have no idea. Never did. A neck is a neck is a neck to me. *I adapt and conquer, regardless of what I'm playing*. It does look to be based on a 72 Custom, so, whatever that was.
> Someday, I'll have to research that, along with radius, C, V, U shapes .. blah, blah, woof, woof_


I wish I could.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> If by 'vintage' (talking frets here), you mean next to nothing, then yes, vintage.
> I'll get some pics of the neck up tomorrow.
> 
> I posted this earlier in the thread.
> ...





Robert1950 said:


> I wish I could.


Although I have profile preferences, they don't bother me too much in reality. I don't hesitate or even pay much attention to it when i switch from my 50's profile Gibson to my thin modern Fender necks mid set.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Although I have profile preferences, they don't bother me too much in reality. I don't hesitate or even pay much attention to it when i switch from my 50's profile Gibson to my thin modern Fender necks mid set.


I can go from a soft V fender with a 9.5r and med jumbo frets, which I don't even notice, to my '59 ES339 neck and I really notice it - I can still play it, but I can't do thumb over the low E string because my hand is small. I always feel the bigness. I have to concentrate on subtleness more.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I can go from a soft V fender with a 9.5r and med jumbo frets, which I don't even notice, to my '59 ES339 neck and I really notice it - I can still play it, but I can't do thumb over the low E string because my hand is small. I always feel the bigness. I have to concentrate on subtleness more.



I have decent big hands, so i guess that's a bonus for big necks. I have no issues thumbing an E with my Gibsons. On my fenders i often use my thumb to either fret or mute the A string, and i can mute the D string with it if I really wanted to while making a big Bend on the high E. Never tried it on my Gib.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

I haven't done any cleaning/polishing yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2016)

Found some US Fender pups.
Unfortunately, a little oversized to fit.
I don't want to cut the PG and finding an aftermarket one the right size will be tough.
I may wind up making one.
I acquired the bridge plate as well.
As you can see, the string spacing's wider too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

Instead of cutting up the PG and routing/drilling the body, I repaired the 
pup by transplanting a period correct Gotoh humbucker into the casing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

Complete.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That's hot!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just saw this and wanted to add congrats. I think my first 70's Tele was a Mann.
It was a great little guitar, single coils and replacement tuners.Should have kept it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

marcos said:


> Just saw this and wanted to add congrats. I think my first 70's Tele was a Mann.
> It was a great little guitar, single coils and replacement tuners.Should have kept it.


I wish I had kept my 70s Lero tele


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

I plugged it in this morning and ..

*#*(I wired the pups out of phase with each other.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Doh!!!

I put an SD59 in my AmSpec Tele and it sounded out of phase. So I flipped the phase of the SD and it still sounded out of phase. I was thinking I could make a swiss army knife guitar but it never worked out. The middle position just never worked with that config.



marcos said:


> Just saw this and wanted to add congrats. I think my first 70's Tele was a Mann.
> It was a great little guitar, single coils and replacement tuners.Should have kept it.


My cousin and I took lessons together when we were about 14. I had a Unicord Strat copy and he had a Mann tele much like Larry's. I bet my cousin hasn't touched his in 40 years. I should call him and tell him to look under his bed. I'd love to get that guitar if he still has it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I plugged it in this morning and ..
> 
> *#*(I wired the pups out of phase with each other.


That sucks !!! Back to the drawing board.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I plugged it in this morning and ..
> 
> *#*(I wired the pups out of phase with each other.


Drink two of these (or more) and call me in the morning...


----------



## Stuff (12 mo ago)

Guest said:


> I'll check it again, however, there is sound (on one pup only, at ten), so, the jack would be ok?
> I'll try pot cleaning first, then diagnose from there.
> Worst case? Swap it all out for something tasty.


Hey there. I know this is a very old post. Wondering if you ever swapped out the pickups? If so do you still have them ? Cheers


----------

